# ISO a cherry balsamic sauce



## msmofet (Sep 14, 2019)

Someone mentioned a cherry balsamic sauce awhile ago. I can't be sure but it may have been GotGarlic. I have tried a search with no results. I am planning to roast a turkey breast (need to get it out of my freezer) and it sounded good. I love cheery.

Please help.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 14, 2019)

Good morning, msmofet! I'm happy to help. I've been making this sauce at Thanksgiving for several years now, since we're not big fans of cranberries. I've made it with frozen cherries and it's just as good. Hope you enjoy it. 

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/turkey-saute-with-fresh-cherry-sauce-2238/


----------



## msmofet (Sep 14, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Good morning, msmofet! I'm happy to help. I've been making this sauce at Thanksgiving for several years now, since we're not big fans of cranberries. I've made it with frozen cherries and it's just as good. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/turkey-saute-with-fresh-cherry-sauce-2238/


 Thank you GG! Going to go look at the link now.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 14, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Good morning, msmofet! I'm happy to help. I've been making this sauce at Thanksgiving for several years now, since we're not big fans of cranberries. I've made it with frozen cherries and it's just as good. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/turkey-saute-with-fresh-cherry-sauce-2238/


Sounds good. Can I make this sauce alone? Or does it need the turkey drippings?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 14, 2019)

It should be fine either way. If you have some drippings from your roasted breast, you can stir them in.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 15, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> It should be fine either way. If you have some drippings from your roasted breast, you can stir them in.


 Thank you GG.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 15, 2019)

What I did for the cherry reduction I made for the venison roast the other night was:

I rehydrated the dried bing cherries I had, strained the liquor. Put that and some cherry concentrate (from Old Vermont Country Store--we had bought that for my Mom's gout), added some cherry balsamic vinegar, some brown sugar, a 1/2 cinnamon stick, simmer on low until it was reduced by about 2/3. I didn't add any cherry jam. No, I don't have measurements. One could use honey or maple syrup. Too sweet, add some lemon juice or more vinegar. Taste, taste, taste. I would do this with blueberries as well or any other berry.


----------

